# can you use Avent nipples/bottles w/ Medela Pump-In-Style?



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

A newbie question... how exclusive are the different brands/ systems?

I have a PIS & a bunch of Medela freezer bags & Medela bottles (hand-me- downs), but no nipples. Do I need to buy Madela nipples, bottle tops, etc or can I get Avent (all I hear are people singing the praises of Avent!)?

Thanks!


----------



## RidentMama (Aug 18, 2003)

The Avent brand is pretty impossible to interchange with any other brand, since the bottles/nipple are so large in diameter. The others seem to be pretty interchangable. Really, you could get Avent bottles and just dump the milk into them. I don't recommend buying a whole bunch of them if you're not going to be using them frequently (if you are a SAHM, then you'd probably be using them less frequently than a mom who pumps at work for her babe). But really, it'd probably be cheaper just to buy Medela nipples & screw-on rings than invest in the Avent system (check thrift shops though! I've come across an incredible amount of Avent bottles in thrift shops!).


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RidentMama*
...it'd probably be cheaper just to buy Medela nipples & screw-on rings than invest in the Avent system (check thrift shops though! I've come across an incredible amount of Avent bottles in thrift shops!).

That's really helpful! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

You can get an Avent Breastpump Conversion Kit that lets you attach the Avent bottles to the PIS. Here it is: http://mybreastpump.com/medelaaventb...onkitpage.html


----------

